# Rop



## Jim Blauvelt (Sep 5, 2004)

I am operating a LB 1914 on fairly uneven ground.
Does anyone know if there is an accssesory available to mount duel rear wheels on this machine?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't say if a dual setup is available for it or not, but you can add ballast to your tires and it will help a lot. Is there any provisons on your wheels to swap them innto opposite sides and provide a wider stance...My Ford has that feature and I can vary its width considerably by how I attach the wheels to the read axle.

I used to run my Ford on the berm to cut grass, but since I no longer cut that grass, (thats why I pay taxes and other reasons I choose not to cut anything past my fence anymore) all my operations with my Ford is on very level terrain. I w=have considered removing my ROPS quite a few times, as it certainly would make life a lot easier especially when I want to get it into my garage or small barn, as I have to deflate the rear tires and get its overall height down about 4 inches or more, so needless to say it rarely gets inside for much. I had thought about shortening the rops enough. But vivid images flash into my mind when that dude in the skid steer looader had it flip upside dopwn on him, after he had shortened his Rops to fit in his hog parlors doorways.......Maybe I'll just make a roof for the Ford and put that frame work of the ROPS to some use instead of my umbrella setup.


----------



## Jim Blauvelt (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for your reply.

I have swapped the tires out and it didn't do much for the wheel base. Forgive my ingnorance, what do you mean by adding ballist to the wheels?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jim! :friends: :cheers: I think Chip was referring to either fluid filling the rear tires or adding wheel weights. This will help your machines ability to handle slopes but widening the rear wheel width is the most effective.


----------

